# New Job



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

So, I left service, went back to construction. They hit a lull, and there was going to be some bench time. I started looking around and found some work in the suburbs. I'm running a job at a local hospital. An ICU remodel. 

I was driving about 140 miles round trip, 18-30 bucks a day in parking, tolls, and about 3 hours commuting. 

I'm now about 30 miles round trip, 1 hour commuting, free parking. Hopefully the work lasts.


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Parking fees and commuting can really effect your mental health haha.

I used to commute 3 hours a day and parking was always a nightmare. But I took a pay cut to be 8 mins from home and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

So, does that mean you live in the burbs?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Plumbus said:


> So, does that mean you live in the burbs?


I live west of the burbs


----------



## CT-18 (Jun 27, 2016)

Fly do you guys get parking reimbursement. I know i was when i worked for Great Lakes out there but i cant remember if the field guys were getting it. In Detroit it is in our contract up to a certain amount per day.

I dont miss the commute from Downers to Downtown when i was there. Glad you found work.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Flyout95 said:


> I live west of the burbs


On the prairie?


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

CDH,Winfield ,B+A ?


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

CT-18 said:


> Fly do you guys get parking reimbursement. I know i was when i worked for Great Lakes out there but i cant remember if the field guys were getting it. In Detroit it is in our contract up to a certain amount per day.
> 
> I dont miss the commute from Downers to Downtown when i was there. Glad you found work.


http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/
Sounds like you might be a plumber, hit the link and introduce yourself.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Debo22 said:


> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/
> Sounds like you might be a plumber, hit the link and introduce yourself.


He's been here forever man..


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Flyout95 said:


> He's been here forever man..


Must have not been able to log back on due to password issue, he has one post with this name. He sounded personable by calling you Fly, that's why I didn't go rude to a new poster.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Flyout95 said:


> So, I left service, went back to construction. They hit a lull, and there was going to be some bench time. I started looking around and found some work in the suburbs. I'm running a job at a local hospital. An ICU remodel. I was driving about 140 miles round trip, 18-30 bucks a day in parking, tolls, and about 3 hours commuting. I'm now about 30 miles round trip, 1 hour commuting, free parking. Hopefully the work lasts.


 hospital work can continue for years after the first job I have been on a steady run over the last 20 years at one complex. Good luck.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

leakfree said:


> CDH,Winfield ,B+A ?


So you been in that stinkhole bar, called John's..


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

leakfree said:


> CDH,Winfield ,B+A ?


PM me.


----------



## CT-18 (Jun 27, 2016)

Yeah i did have log in issues with ct18 so i did a little slip of the keyboard


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Flyout95 said:


> So, I left service, went back to construction. They hit a lull, and there was going to be some bench time. I started looking around and found some work in the suburbs. I'm running a job at a local hospital. An ICU remodel.
> 
> I was driving about 140 miles round trip, 18-30 bucks a day in parking, tolls, and about 3 hours commuting.
> 
> I'm now about 30 miles round trip, 1 hour commuting, free parking. Hopefully the work lasts.










With service {I was in both service and new construction out of local 630} you can stay busy for many years in the same geographical area. With new construciton, that may not always be true. When those big commercial jobs start winding down, guys are sent to the bench.


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> So you been in that stinkhole bar, called John's..



Once or twice I think,little too far south for me to be a regular patron.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Tommy plumber said:


> Flyout95 said:
> 
> 
> > So, I left service, went back to construction. They hit a lull, and there was going to be some bench time. I started looking around and found some work in the suburbs. I'm running a job at a local hospital. An ICU remodel.
> ...



Flyout is a 130 hand. If he is any good he will be just fine.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Tommy plumber said:


> With service {I was in both service and new construction out of local 630} you can stay busy for many years in the same geographical area. With new construciton, that may not always be true. When those big commercial jobs start winding down, guys are sent to the bench.


With service, I was on call 24/7, rodding sewers at aids clinics and other "fun" locations, and constantly taking the fall for estimates by under qualified salesmen...

With construction, I'm back to what I LOVE. and that's important.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I called and talked to Dennis, and sent my resume, after he asked. I thought he was all hot to trot for me. It's been a week, no contact. I don't feel so much like leaving, because I worked 3 days, plus 15 OT last week. This week, I will probably be at Dresden all 5 days, then I go off on one week paid vacation. My attitude is improving a bit.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

A few pics from the job.


----------



## CT-18 (Jun 27, 2016)

Are they doing BIM coordination on that or is it first up first in.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

On site coordination, I took this mess over about 50% complete, but 80% of hours used. Went from 9 guys to 4. In a day, and am actually pushing the GC for now.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

CT-18 said:


> Are they doing BIM coordination on that or is it first up first in.


The last BIM I did the job was 90% done before the final drawings were available. Hospitals have so much above the ceiling that creating the drawings take so much time that schedules wont wait for it.


----------



## CT-18 (Jun 27, 2016)

Thats the way they all seem to be now. I have drawn a few GM plants lately that installation has been passing up coordination. Oh well until they learn how to schedule thats what they are going to get.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

wyrickmech said:


> hospital work can continue for years after the first job I have been on a steady run over the last 20 years at one complex. Good luck.


Dang dude you brought out the tanker truck there didn't ya???lolololol:laughing::laughing:


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Just like dominoes make a new area someone moves in it leaving a void then you work it over someone else moves. After a wile you build another area. Its called steady growth. Its been tough since Obama care but we still seem busy.


----------

